# Skiing near Eiseman hut



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

Im headed to Eiseman for the first time. I ve heard the terrain is superb. Anyone got any suggestions

Thanks, Jeff


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Start pretty early- it's a long slog in. However, once you get there it will be blissfully obvious where the best skiing is. Walk out the the porch, look stright ahead, look left, look right: That's where the best skiing is. 

There are some steeper aspects along a knife ridge to the west, but I can't see a reason for going way out there with what's within a few feet of the house. Follow the trail out the back - it curves around to the west and straddles a ridge with steep shots to the south and extremely steep stuff to the north. We set off a small slab testing out one of the chutes along the ridge, so keep that in mind.

Enjoy- I haven't done that many hut trips, but I find it hard to imagine a better one.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

*perfect*

ShantyClaus---ElFalco said it perfectly....heed all his advice. Best Hut for sure.


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

Ditto.

I will reiterate the "start early" for extra emphasis. Eiseman is probably the second hardest hut to get to in the system. Also, if going up SPraddle Creek, keep looking to the left for a blue diamond on a tree some 30-40 feet off the road. The trail leaves the road and it is not at all obvious if the trail hasn't been broken, it's very easy to have your head down and keep skiing up the road.

As for skiing there, yeah, it's obvious. Right out fron is great, steeper shots on the same slope can be had by climbing up the ridge skiers left. You can't screw this up.


----------



## shantyman (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks for the beta. 
Jeff


----------



## sandbagger (Feb 1, 2006)

whoops, I said climbing up the ridge skiers left. It's skiers right, lookers left. But you woulda figgered that out.

Enjoy!!!


----------

